# Boarding near Seattle WA



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi I just recently was accepted into seattle university with a nice scholarship and I was wondering what the riding is like near there. How does it compare to say Colorado or Lake Tahoe?

Thanks
-Kyle


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

different not bad but different i used to ride heavenly and el dora alot and was dissapointed by WA state mountains but thats just me.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

What were you dissapointed about?


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

well were to start, 
A. the assholes on the mountain, PNW people are dumb as shit and not as laid back
B. Lack of nice terrain (I have visited crystal mountain Summit at snoshitty, stevens) and have yet to be impressed albeit i hear this is a bad season up here
C. Lack of parks, Summit at snoshitty had the only park and has maybe 12 features
D. Amount of douche bag skiers (read as dinosaurs on the mountain that have no respect for the younger generation or snowboarders)
E. Constant Pass closures, so far the best part of this season was the first 5 weeks of it whick snoqualmie pass was closed about every other day.
and the list goes on maybe im jaded, maybe i just hate the people up here either way IMO its every diff maybe you'll like maybe you wont. the only positive thing that i liked is stevens lift ticket system Rfid or some shit cuts down on lift times.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

A. ssholes are everywhere
B. Haha you couldn't find shit at Crystal. Snocrummy is always shit.
C. Who gives a fuck about a rail; it's fucking PNW.
D. See A.
E. Wacky season.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

I have lived in the southwest for a long time lived in puerto rico for 2 years lived in mid west for a year and now out here for 7 months and i will tell you while assholes maybe everywhere the amount of them i have met here in my 7 months more then quintuples the amount i have met in all those other places combined. sorry you guys are dumb as shit get over it.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Allright thanks yeah im really not a parks guy much more an inbounds backcountryesque guy I like to ride the whole mountain and all the crazy little inbounds hike-to lines. Thanks for the info though guys


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Man you are talking the Cascades. Steeper, deeper, mountains than anything you'd ride in Colorado without a doubt. Baker is steeped in snowboarding lore and is one of legendary spots in this sport. Killer riding out there without a doubt. It's just a crappy season. Everyone gets them from time to time. This year the PNW's number came up. I was supposed to be out there this year and got nuked by the weather. I am going to rebook for next season without a doubt. Sometimes it just works out that way. Overall though you are moving to a great place for riding. I also like the fact you don't have the mega resorts there that are found in Tahoe, Colorado and such. Very mom and pop.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Ahah sounds good all around. So do you think id find better riding on the Seattle area of the Cascades or the Spokane area? I was accepted to Gonzaga and Seattle Universities with similar scholarships and they are similar schools so i guess it just comes down to snowboarding  ahah


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

*Baker* is the sh!t. If I have to explain, then you obviously haven't been there.

When there's good snow, *Crystal* has great terrain. It's also the largest in WA. You can pick your own lines, lots of goodness in the trees, even more if you're willing to hike the King or head out into the backcountry. The same pretty much goes for *Alpental*, albeit on a smaller scale.

Parks at *Summit Central at Snoqualmie* & *Stevens* are good enough for me. I can never stand to do more than a couple hours in there at a time. Wouldn't waste my time at all if there's any kind of new snow. I don't fuck with rails, anyways.

*Mission Ridge* is also a pretty cool little mountain. Only a few lifts, but good atmosphere, a few long runs, and good terrain. For the same distance, I'll go to Baker any day. However, if I'm doing a weekend in Wenatchee or Leavenworth, I'd def go again.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

May also want to check out Schweitzer if you decide on Spokane.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Check out White Pass, WAY better than Snoqualmie and Mission Ridge. The have it all, LOTS of back country, terrain park (with at least 12+ features) small half pipe, sweet huge lodge in front and a ski/board only yurt on the back ( Thats the only way you can get to it) and great brew's


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm with them on this one, I think you'd love it. I'm sure you've heard about the south backcountry that crystal opened two years ago. Sounds like its right up your alley if you like riding inbounds but backcountry feel.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

PNW people are always pissy, it kinda sucks. And were pansy's when it comes to snow. Everybody freak out about how slick the roads are and they close the pass so its easy to have your plans ruined or be stuck for a day or two.

I like white pass cause they always have the best snow, not many people, and cheaper then everywhere else. It's fairly small but I think they're expanding their back country. They have a really small park, and a mini park for when you're just learning.

I don't know anybody in Washington who rides park or jibs. All my friends just go with cruising tree runs or bombing a clear line (hard to do at crystal with all the snobs)

Crystal kinda sucks in my opinion. I went to Colorado earlier this season (first time outside Washington) and its....horrible here to say the least. Since I got back I haven't hit any good snow.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Just read this thread and thought I'd see if any opinions of the riding in the PNW has changed now that winter decided to arrive in the spring. 

I just rode 15 inches of untracked powder in Alpental's BC for 4 hours yesterday...no lines and powder for days. Tons of BC is chair accessable with minimal hiking/traversing required, if any. $350 for a season's pass and only 45 minutes from downtown seattle...30 from my house.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow that sounds amazing! Pretty much my college decition has come down to either Seattle University or Gonzaga University in Spokane. Sounds like wherever I go ill have options!

Thanks!


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Ezoriel said:


> I don't know anybody in Washington who rides park or jibs. All my friends just go with cruising tree runs or bombing a clear line (hard to do at crystal with all the snobs)


Haha sounds good to me!


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

stoepstyle said:


> Wow that sounds amazing! Pretty much my college decition has come down to either Seattle University or Gonzaga University in Spokane. Sounds like wherever I go ill have options!
> 
> Thanks!


As a college student, season passes at Snoqualmie (including Alpental) are only like $250. It's pretty sweet having a decent hill only 45 minutes from your dorm/apartment. And on powder days, Alpental's BC is as good as any.

But as much as I like snowboarding, don't make your college decision on just snowboarding :laugh:


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Double post


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah I understand that! both these colleges are very good AND they have good snowboarding! Pretty much if I get into Gonzagas Hogan Entreprenurial Leadership Program im going to Gonzaga but if I dont then im going to Seattle University


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

We split our time between White Pass and Summit. They both have pros and cons, Crystal is full of snobs. Summit is close, White Pass is nice, lots of good snow but it is small and takes us way to long to get there.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't really understand the complaints about snobs. I mean you run into some here and there, but not enough (in my experience) to effect me much. Maybe it's also because my friends and I generally don't spend much time in lift lines, in the park, or on groomers. We do backcountry, sidecountry, tree runs, hikes, etc... We don't sit around...instead we bomb everywhere and rest on the lift ride or at a safety meeting...lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

washington has some great riding, i'd definately go to Seattle U. You get over to Spokane and its a little flat and outside of Spokane there's nothing for hundreds of miles but wheat fields. Baker is amazing for BC, Stevens is awesome all around (idk what that one dude was talking about saying they don't have a park, its sick), SnoCompton is not one of my favorites, but its popular with the younger crowd, Crystal is way overpriced IMO, and White Pass.... drive the extra 15 minutes to Hood is all i gotta say about that.


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

adamwhite20 said:


> Crystal is way overpriced IMO


I just checked the rates, for my whole family we are talking $2,246 bucks for a season pass! $886 is what we paid at snocompton. It is not my favorite place to go but its cheap :laugh:


----------



## awurban (Apr 11, 2009)

There are Tons of great places to go in the PCNW I am from Canada and I love Baker its my favourite mountain to ride if you have the chance to go there do. They get so much powder its great.. I understand what some people say about the attitude I find there are some cocks riding around but that's true everywhere especially at larger resorts. One thing that is different between the coastal mountains is the amount of snow and the water content. Its not campaign powder like you would find in Colorado or in the Canadian Rockies or even the Canadian interior for that matter but there are still lots of great powder days. You just have to watch the weather and pay attention to the temperature in the area your planning on going. If you know its a hovering around 30degrees when it snows you know its going to heavy and really wet. I have ridden the campaign powder and it is unreal but you have to think of the amount of powder those interior mountains get.. its way less which = less powder days. At a place like Baker or whistler they get a lot of snow. I personally think whistler is overrated, too busy and too expensive. Baker is worth the drive


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Im going to seattle U next year for sure. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

Baker is the best!


----------



## Noodle (Mar 10, 2009)

Ive been loving snoqualmie the past 2 seasons. Great park and some really nice runs to IMO. Alpental is pretty badass for backcountry but other than that it only has a few runs. Trying out mt.hood this summer too, hopefully it will be open.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

well if all goes well and planed I too will be moving to the Seattle area in about 1 year or so. My GF just went on a business trip and liked it very much.Of course we now live in the eastcoast (jersey) and frankly I had enough of this place, dirty,nasty rude people. Times for a change.


----------

